# Happy President



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 12065


maroooooo' Pres ma se ti mando un mp mi rispondi  con un fumetto ? :rotfl:Mo' provo


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 12065


----------



## ilnikko (14 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maroooooo' Pres ma se ti mando un mp mi rispondi  con un fumetto ? :rotfl:Mo' provo




ghe pensi mi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12066
> 
> ghe pensi mi


Carina!!!! Te la frego e me la metto sul profilo


----------

